

Better Web Readability Project - CSS Library - vladocar
http://code.google.com/p/better-web-readability-project/

======
Jakob
Using it for a while now. Essentially it’s this bookmarklet:

    
    
        javascript:(function(){readStyle='style-newspaper';readSize='size-large';readMargin='margin-wide';_readability_script=document.createElement('SCRIPT');_readability_script.type='text/javascript';_readability_script.src='http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/js/readability.js?x='+(Math.random());document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(_readability_script);_readability_css=document.createElement('LINK');_readability_css.rel='stylesheet';_readability_css.href='http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/css/readability.css';_readability_css.type='text/css';_readability_css.media='screen';document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(_readability_css);_readability_print_css=document.createElement('LINK');_readability_print_css.rel='stylesheet';_readability_print_css.href='http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/css/readability-print.css';_readability_print_css.media='print';_readability_print_css.type='text/css';document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(_readability_print_css);})();

~~~
ashleyw
For anyone interested, this is the code which "parses" the page:

    
    
      http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/js/readability.js

------
pchristensen
How does it compare to <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/> ?

~~~
TweedHeads
Definitely "Readability" should have more exposure.

I've been using it lately and I love it.

Simple is beauty.

------
tomh-
Beware that this is released GPL! Because it is client side code, you are
automatically redistributing the source so this means your entire application
must be released under GPL too..I'm not a legal expert but I don't advise
anyone to take any risk with using GPL code for client side..

~~~
vladocar
You have my permission to do what you want with source code(CSS). What license
is best for that?

~~~
tomh-
MIT and BSD are clientside friendly licenses

~~~
vladocar
MIT it is :)

------
lorax
I found the blog linked to this page (which looks like it uses the css) really
hard to read on my monitor. They letters were too small and close together.
There was even one word that I couldn't tell if it was worn or worm until I
highlighted the last letter. ( I suspect the author had a similar problem, I
have never heard of words giving a "worm book welcoming".

~~~
vladocar
You are absolutely right! I didn't have time to redesign my blog who is still
using 12px default. But if we use 16px like standard I think we should wait
for 80% or more users have monitors bigger then 1024px. If you have two column
blog is not the problem to change to 16px, but for multi column site we need
more space.

But I was wondering something else there are there 10 and more texts from
Kant, Bukowski, Elvis also some blogs, is it easy to read? Do you have some
suggestion how can we improve it? Try to be creative, we all spend hours
reading on the computer, you probably think of this problem before. Please,
share your experience!

------
vladocar
This project should not be confused with "readability.js", here the point is
better CSS Typography, not java-script cleaning "noise" methods.

